# new to wild mushrooms



## newguy (Jun 13, 2013)

i have found a morel in my yard and it is 6" tall and 6" round just wondering how i could prepare it or the going price on them when they are this size.


----------



## judy j (Nov 7, 2012)

Chop it up and cook it however you like


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

newguy, search on youtube for many options on how to prepare morels, including how to stuff large ones such as yours with many tasty fillings. enjoy your harvest


----------



## Dannaturenut (May 20, 2020)

Stick with the the mushroom with no poisonous look a likes. Learn to ID before eating seven times over. Black trumpets are a good one. Foraging is a lot like driving, if you don’t follow and pay attention to the signs it can kill you. Not to scare you but play it safe. Learn learn learn before eating. Hedgehog , Black trumpets and pheasant back are easy starters.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

newguy said:


> i have found a morel in my yard and it is 6" tall and 6" round just wondering how i could prepare it or the going price on them when they are this size.


First, are you absolutely certain that it's a true morel? Your dimensions seem a little suspect, and it must be completely hollow. And no one is going to buy a single morel. If it is a true morel you can just cut it into rings, or any way you prefer and put it on a "take and bake" pizza, or sautee in butter and olive oil and put it on a bagel. Lots of ways to use it.


----------

